# Service manual for SUNNY(SENTRA) 1986



## Relmas (Mar 2, 2004)

Has anybody a service manual for NISSAN SUNNY(SENTRA) 1986?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Relmas said:


> Has anybody a service manual for NISSAN SUNNY(SENTRA) 1986?


I've got '84 and '85, what do you need? Whole manual or just some info?


----------



## Relmas (Mar 2, 2004)

Myetball said:


> I've got '84 and '85, what do you need? Whole manual or just some info?


If it is possible whole manual would be better.

Thanks


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

best bet would be ebay. they pop up from time to time.

Just checked, they have and '83, '84, and '88 FSM for auction. No '86 today :balls:


----------



## Relmas (Mar 2, 2004)

I need it very fast. Is there any place where I can download it?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I have the Haynes manual, i couldn't post any pics until tomorrow atleast. I could definatly sell it to you also if you want to own one.


----------

